# anesthesia post op block question



## melsalinas (Jun 4, 2008)

I have a doctor that gives a general to a patient for a modified radical mastectomy and does a paravertebral block on them for post op pain. I have heard of one or the other and the reasons why, but I am having trouble with medicare paying for them because they have a limited diagnosis list for this type of procedure. Do you think I can fight Medicare on these with my records to back it up? Or, should I not waste my time with it? My doctor is insisting on it and I have explained to him that it is not medically necessary to do these blocks. However, there are benefits to doing them. On the other hand, there are also negatives. Suggestions?????


----------



## happycoder07 (Jun 12, 2008)

*Anesthesia post op block question*

Hi Meldsalinas,

Go to the medicare.gov web site and click on FAQ, once there do a Search by typing in the words medically necessary, select Summary question Do I have other appeal rights?.  There is an Appeal process you can go through and I would think if you have documentation for review of the anesthesia post op block then you never know what Medicare might do.  Give it a try and keep me posted.  If you have any problems just email me back.  

happycoder07


----------

